# Amp Load Box and Cab Simulator Options



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just trying to do a little legwork for a friend. In terms of amp attenuation and cab simulation for live and recording use, what are the options out there?

Universal Audio OX Top Box and the Two Notes Torpedo Live comes to mind,,.... what else?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Palmer and Suhr are another two.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Isn't boss coming out with something right away? 

Waza tube amp expander. Just checked the name 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Isn't boss coming out with something right away?
> 
> Waza tube amp expander. Just checked the name
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep, thats right. I checked that one out a few weeks ago, already forgot. thanks


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I have THD hot plate, Rivera Rockcrusher and two-notes Captor. Rivera is the best if you want to attenuate an amp and use a mic for recording. Captor works great for silent recording. THD is good for taming a loud amp and playing live. If I had to choose only one of them, I'd keep the RockCrusher.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

There's also the badcat unleash- but I don't think it has cab Sims. It's more of attenuated or reamp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

would like to suggest something with cab sims not just straight attenuators


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There seems to be a couple of different sorts of products being mixed up here. An *attenuator* simply soaks up or dissipates the output of a power stage such that the speaker isn't as loud as it might otherwise be when the amplifier pushing it is dimed. It might have some other dohickeys that provide other sorts of non-speaker outputs, or it might not. A *cab simulator* is essentially a complex filter, typically applied to an instrument or line-level signal, which mimics the frequency response of different sorts of speakers (10, 12, 15") and cabs (closed back, open back, 2 x 12", 4 x 10", etc.) and occasionally mic-ing axis (centred, off-centre, etc.. ). And, of course, there are *amp-modellers*, that can come in the form of pedals or things built into an amp, which shape the tone in a way intended to mimic a given amplifier with a given set of speakers and cab.

Some amps, or mods to amps, can provide a *line-level output* from the speaker side of the output transformer. That output can then be fed to a mixing board, or to a cab simulator, and then into a mixer. That can be done without changing the level/loudness of the initial amp's speakers.

It is not impossible for a commercial product to provide all of this in one package, and I imagine some do. I guess your friend needs to maybe be a little more specific about what the primary intent is. For instance, is the goal simply feeding the sound board with a line level, instead of futzing around with mics on stage? Is the goal to be able to simulate owning a bunch of different amps for recording purposes with minimal cost? Is the goal to be able to crank the amp without getting evicted or divorced? All of these, or something entirely different?

I'll put in a plug for the Johnson J-Station. It has a bunch of amp and cab emulations, is easy to use, has storable presets and great onboard effects, and can be found for a very decent price; usually well under $100. It will NOT tame a 100W Marshall stack, but if one of the primary goals is to feed a recording desk with a guitar that sounds pretty close to this or that amp, it can do that.

Of course the OX and new Boss unit are sweet as can be, if your buddy has the budget for it.


----------



## beej (Mar 20, 2017)

For cab sims, the Blubox (BluGuitar - Home of the AMP1 100 Watt Guitar Amp) is excellent. It'll take speaker level voltage or a line in, has an XLR out, and the IRs are great. Ideal for gigging.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks guys, some of that was helpful but it seems I'm not finding anything else along the lines of the OX Box or Torpedo Live


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

vadsy said:


> thanks guys, some of that was helpful but it seems I'm not finding anything else along the lines of the OX Box or Torpedo Live


I am pretty sure you can find alternatives to them. Check out RockCrucher Recording, KochLoadbox II, Radial HeadlLoad, Suhr Reactiveload, two-notes Captor etc. I've also read rave reviews about Fryette products. All of those include a sort of speaker sim as well, I think.

Based on my experience, I'd also like to add that if your goal is silent recording or playing your amp at bedroom levels, don't trust others opinion or youtube videos. Try it with your setup. I don't exactly remember the year but when I first needed an attenuator there were three major brands Dr. Z, THD and Ho. I had a Dr Z amp and people were saying that Dr Z attenuator would work better with it. I liked THD much better than Dr Z attenuator, especially at bedroom levels. Therefore, get prepared to spend time and money, and if you have a chance, buy a used one so that you can sell it if it does not fit your setup. One last note is that an equalizer pedal would make big difference in silent recording. I use an MXR 10-band eq (old buffered version). It really works great with load boxes. just my two cents


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I spent time yesterday looking most of what you mentioned up online, nothing pops out. I've done the attenuator thing myself, the Dr Z and THD were my main ones but they didn't last, neither did the amps that needed taming. I've also tried the Alex and a couple of others in store but they all seemed counterproductive. You have a loud amp that you spend money on, then you spend more money to get it quiet again. The newer boxes at least allow you to harness the amp and give you some options with mics and cabs, essentially they take it to another level. I'd like to make a recommendation that I would be happy using in studio and live, since there will be opportunities for that. I recently tested the OX and loved it but it would sure be nice to find more than one option and possibly something a bit more budget friendly.

edit,- the Rivera Rock Crusher Recording is a new one to me, seems simper but also a nice at the fingers ready alternative to the digital options. thanks!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe Roland will come out with a stripped-down non-Waza load box next year. Doesn't help you right now, though.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

I own the OX, and have owned the Two Notes Torpedo Studio. I sold the Two-Notes when I got the OX. It was an easy decision.

The OX is not cheap, but it's worth it. Using algorithms instead of IR's is a definite improvement, IMO.


----------



## beej (Mar 20, 2017)

A second-hand Torpedo Live isn't that bad on the budget. It's still a great piece of gear.

The Suhr Reactive Load IR is a little more than that. (And the form factor is better if you don't have other rackmount gear.)

Another option is separate boxes for load/amp sim. You can find the Two-Notes Captor used, it's a solid load/line out unit (though the cab sims aren't good). Then you have lots of options for cab sims, depending on your specific requirements (Mooer Radar at the low end, Blubox in the middle, etc.)

Personally, having had the Torpedo for years, I'm now using a Captor at home and the Blubox for live, since I didn't want that much invested in a single unit and didn't need a load box for live use.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I spent time yesterday looking most of what you mentioned up online, nothing pops out. I've done the attenuator thing myself, the Dr Z and THD were my main ones but they didn't last, neither did the amps that needed taming. I've also tried the Alex and a couple of others in store but they all seemed counterproductive. You have a loud amp that you spend money on, then you spend more money to get it quiet again. The newer boxes at least allow you to harness the amp and give you some options with mics and cabs, essentially they take it to another level. I'd like to make a recommendation that I would be happy using in studio and live, since there will be opportunities for that. I recently tested the OX and loved it but it would sure be nice to find more than one option and possibly something a bit more budget friendly.
> 
> edit,- the Rivera Rock Crusher Recording is a new one to me, seems simper but also a nice at the fingers ready alternative to the digital options. thanks!


Check out Pete Thorn's video on the Rock Crusher recording. I've tried the Radial Headload and the Dr. Z...neither appealed to me at all. That was striculy for attenuation though, not so much recording.,


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Check out Pete Thorn's video on the Rock Crusher recording. I've tried the RAaial Headload and the Dr. Z...neither appealed to me at all. That was striculy for attenuation though, not so much recording.,


I did yesterday, pretty good. I liked how it was basically just an analog EQ and how it kept the natural tone at low volumes.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@vadsy Any decisions made on this? I'm considering going down the same road. It seems the OX and the Waza are the most feature-packed and flexible... but at the same time there are things about each that I don't like.

I found this video that highlights some of the differences. It's kind of an odd comparison as neither unit is really shown in its best light, but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

At least 1 'boutique' load box/sim is nothing but an actual speaker voice coil and 2 jacks in a box. Maybe some high and low pass filtering to simulate response rolloff at the extremes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

troyhead said:


> @vadsy Any decisions made on this? I'm considering going down the same road. It seems the OX and the Waza are the most feature-packed and flexible... but at the same time there are things about each that I don't like.
> 
> I found this video that highlights some of the differences. It's kind of an odd comparison as neither unit is really shown in its best light, but it's interesting nonetheless.


I think were gonna go with the Two Notes Live, it has been unofficially approved but waiting on the budget line item to actually go out and get one. For the situation we are in with live, recording and streaming plus rack units in place this will be the easiest thing to set and forget. A decent cab and mic simulation with a house amp head should be easy enough to deal with. This way guys can show up and plug in their board and be good to go.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The boss waza is now shipping. I will be checking one out asap.

TG


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Friedman just released the Mic No Mo. it will pull a line level out of a speaker level, but not attenuate, and needs the speaker as a load still. $129 CDN.

Friedman Amplification - MIC-NO-MO


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> At least 1 'boutique' load box/sim is nothing but an actual speaker voice coil and 2 jacks in a box. Maybe some high and low pass filtering to simulate response rolloff at the extremes.


Which is it? 

I bought this one last time I was in the States... 
Speaker Soak True Power Tube Guitar Amp Volume Attenuator


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

madhermit said:


> Which is it?
> 
> I bought this one last time I was in the States...
> Speaker Soak True Power Tube Guitar Amp Volume Attenuator


I don't remember now - I came across it when I was researching to build myself something.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------

